
A new way to deploy containers on Google Compute Engine virtual machines - bretthoerner
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/11/introducing-an-easy-way-to-deploy-containers-on-Google-Compute-Engine-virtual-machines.html
======
nickthemagicman
Has anyone done the math on comparing this to fargate?

